# Driveway pricing help



## mrfiestas (Feb 20, 2008)

Just trying to get what are you guys are currently charging for average residential driveways and please specify if your doing the walks?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Im glad you asked about walks...

what do you call "average residential driveways " and WHERE do you plow, local economy makes a big difference in price. I guarantee it aint the same as mine

$35 to $70 per event 2 to 6 inches


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

The size of the drive will help to know, and if your located in a big city area - or a small town.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Like Collin said . All relative to your suroundings what you have to do and all the other factors metioned. 
just for example i know some one that was thinking of moving to florida they did asphalt work her making say $30 and hour down there doing the exact same thin they would be making like $14 . same work differnt area . 
only with snow you have how much will fall will you be doing walk or not what other people do them for if they do them labor rates vary what's good here is bad there and vice versa .


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hell yeah, $10 beer money... 


I have $100 min... To keep drives out of the route.. I do have have two landscape customers we do there drives for $75.. 20Ft long drive, walks, with calcium


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

There is 'set in stone' method if you will which is below:

A(s+l) / iW(1/L)

Variables:
A - Current price of fuel
s - Sqaure footage of driveway 
l - Sqaure footage of walks or shovelable areas
i - Cost of insurance per year $600 for my example
W - Wear and tear on equip. Including but not limited to tires, plow blade. This is a constant at .1
L - Labor wages, based on $60/hr, I assume you will be doing the plowing. 

In conclusion a one car driveway with average walk would be about $20. Two car driveway, average walk: $35

Of course your situation possibly could be a tad different, but we use this formula and we always come back to it year after year; even after bankruptcy and when the local news agencies had that little story about us on how we collected plow contracts and money and never showed up.


----------

